# [i945G][DRI] How can i make it working ? - FIXED

## Babali

Hi, i have xorg 7.2, all my system is in ~x86

```
lspci                                                                                                                                             | 03:31

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ/P/PL Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 945G/GZ Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 01)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #3 (rev 01)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI #4 (rev 01)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev e1)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR (ICH7 Family) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) IDE Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller IDE (rev 01)

3f:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5752 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express (rev 01)
```

How can i configure my kernel/xorg.conf to get it working ?

I tried a lot of things, x11-drm, being at 16bpp etc... but nothing worked  :Sad: 

Thank you.Last edited by Babali on Wed Feb 07, 2007 3:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Hello, first of all you have a Intel video card, so you need a think the i915 or i815 driver to be able to use the DRI setting.

Also, I think that you don't need the X11-drm, because you can use the drm include in the intel package.

For your information, when your DRI will work, you can install Beryl in no time with this video card if you want.

Can you post your /etc/make.conf and also your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?

Salut  :Smile: 

----------

## Babali

/etc/paludis/use.conf :

```
# use.conf

# This file created by portage2paludis.bash

# Desktop

* X truetype gtk qt4 emacs bash-completion kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility

* xcomposite hal nsplugin kde xscreensaver qt3

# Networking

* network socks5

# Multimedia

* ogg theora x264 xvid sdl vorbis v4l aac a52 -oss speex win32codecs

* aalib alsa dvd opengl vorbis-psy flac jpeg png gif quicktime

* mad real mp3 wma imlib -arts jpeg2k xine -mplayer -gstreamer -helix

* xv libcaca tiff svga svg

# Hardware

* mmx mmap sse 3dnow

* LINGUAS: -* en_US en fr_FR fr

* VIDEO_CARDS: -* radeon i810

kde-base/kdelibs arts

app-text/poppler-bindings qt3

kde-base/kopete translator latex texteffect alias addbookmarks autoreplace connectionstatus contactnotes groupwise highlight history irc jingle statistics

sys-libs/glibc glibc-omitfp

sys-apps/paludis bash-completion zsh-completion ruby
```

/etc/paludis/bashrc :

```
export CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

export CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

export CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

export MAKEOPTS="-j2"

export SKIP_FUNCTIONS="test"
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf :

```
Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "X.org Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

   ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "dbe"

   Load  "extmod"

   Load  "record"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "freetype"

   Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard0"

   Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse0"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "auto"

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   #DisplaySize     380   300   # mm

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "HWP"

   ModelName    "HP L1906"

 ### Comment all HorizSync and VertRefresh values to use DDC:

   HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 76.0

   Option       "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"               # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"              # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"            # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"               # [<bool>]

        Option     "DRI" "True"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"          # <i>

        Option     "PageFlip" "True"              # [<bool>]

   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "i810"

   VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

   BoardName   "82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller"

   BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group   0

   Mode   0666

EndSection

```

----------

## d2_racing

First of all, it's the first  that a see the new portage  :Smile:  paludis

I saw that you have radeon in your /etc/make.conf

* VIDEO_CARDS: -* radeon i810 

You don't need that since you have an intel.

Can you post your Graphics Section and the FrameBuffer section from your kernel plz.

Also, can you post your /var/log file that containt the X.ORG output plz  :Smile: 

----------

## Babali

Paludis works very well  :Smile: 

I have installed gentoo on a rack, and i should use it on different configuration that's why i need the radeon driver.

I'll paste you the files you asked for tomorow. Thanks for your help  :Smile: 

----------

## Xake

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Also, I think that you don't need the X11-drm, because you can use the drm include in the intel package.

 

Which intel-driver has them? xf86-video-i810 does not install any drm, but they work without drm.

Mose of the time you /var/log/xorg.0.log tells you pretty straight forward if something works and why it does not work and so on...

----------

## Babali

The kernel part :

```
#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_DEFAULT_MODE="1280x1024@75"

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=128

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE is not set

```

----------

## Babali

... {edited}Last edited by Babali on Tue Feb 06, 2007 1:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Xake

 *Babali wrote:*   

> The kernel part :

 

Wrong kernel part.

```
CONFIG_DRM
```

Is the intrestnig part. If it says 

```
# CONFIG_DRM is not set
```

 then emerge x11-drm (recommended). 

Also comment out glx from you xorg.conf oh and are you sure you have USE="dri" set for your system?

Also what indications do you have for a non working DRI?

----------

## d2_racing

Can you post your glxinfo, because I saw AIGLX enable from your X.ORG log.

----------

## Babali

grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log :

```
(EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)

(EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering

```

So i emerge x11-drm and i have this problem : https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=165553

The kernel :

```

#

# Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

# CONFIG_NVRAM is not set

CONFIG_RTC=y

# CONFIG_DTLK is not set

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

CONFIG_AGP=m

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=m

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I830=m

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER=y

CONFIG_MAX_RAW_DEVS=256

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_RTC_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER=y

```

I hope it's the good kernel part  :Surprised: 

----------

## Xake

 *Babali wrote:*   

> grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log :
> 
> ```
> (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
> 
> ...

 

That was the part I was looking for!  :Smile: 

Now I want you to emrge -C x11-drm (if you have a old version merged), change "# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set" to "CONFIG_DRM_I810=m" and rebuild your kernel.

But there is one more thing: on my system the /usr/lib/dri/*_dri.so comes from mesa... I am not so used with paludis so I can't say for sure if your config-files are wrong or something.

So can you please give me the output of the following commands:

ls -l /usr/lib/dri

paludis -ip mesa

Edit: Oh, and could you please edit you posts and remove cruft like the part from kernel-config we have ruled out and maybe remove your Xorg.0.log (and if you have to post it again - make it a pastebin-link (http://pastebin.com/)) since scrolling looking for information you have posted earlier is not so easy in this thread currently?

----------

## Babali

```
ls /usr/lib/dri/*_dri.so

/usr/lib/dri/r200_dri.so*

/usr/lib/dri/radeon_dri.so*

/usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so*
```

```
paludis -pi mesa

Building target list...

Building dependency list...

These packages will be installed:

* media-libs/mesa-6.5.2 {:0} [R] -debug -doc -hardened -motif nptl -xcb video_cards: i810* -mach64 -mga -none -r128 radeon -s3virge -savage -sis (-sunffb) -tdfx -trident -via

Total: 1 package (1 rebuild)
```

----------

## Xake

 *Babali wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ls /usr/lib/dri/*_dri.so
> 
> ...

 

You see the thing marked bold? The little star after i810 tells you that mesa has not been rebuilt since you added that flag.

So: 

```
paludis -i1 mesa
```

 should fix it and try again.

----------

## Babali

Thank you it's working ! xD

----------

